# Overnight stop on Portsmouth ferry terminal ??.



## jayco (Apr 28, 2007)

Hi everybody, booked with Britany Ferries to sail to Santander in January, and was just wondering where to stay the night before we board the ferry in Portsmouth. We live in Cheshire, and thought it might be as well to go the day before in case of any hold ups.Can you stop on the port for the night, the boat sail about 10.30 am?.
Any help would be much appreciated.
Cheers, Bob.


----------



## KENNYJAY (Mar 14, 2008)

*portmouth ferry*

c & c club site emsworth , about half hour away . lovely site, pub just outside the gate. farm shop opposite hope you have a good trip


----------



## andyandsue (Sep 7, 2008)

*cl*

a few good cls in area try those


----------



## Imbiber (May 11, 2007)

Hi Bob,

Try Port Solent for the night - details are on here in the campsite database.

We travelled down from Yorkshire the day before our Bilbao crossing and stopped off here for the night.

Go past the David Lloyd centre and there is a large car park, which I think is for boat owners, but there's plenty of space and shouldn't be that busy.

There are some nice bars and shops to look around and you're only 5 mins from the ferry terminal.

Have a good journey.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

There's no problem about staying at the port; we've done it before and will do it again in January. You are asked not to turn up until after 10pm ( last sailing) but when you do arrive you can join the queue for your sailing and sleep peacefully ! There are patrols all night and it is reasonably quiet.

If you want to wait somewhere until 10 pm then we have done so at Port Solent ( see my entry in the MHF database) There are pleasant walks, boats to see, a multiscreen cinema and a range of places to eat, all with masses of well lit and patrolled free parking spaces. It's an easy drive to the ferry port a few minutes away or you can take one of the frequent buses to town and see Portsmouth. It's very easy to find from the motorway too.

G


----------



## bozzer (Jul 22, 2009)

Hi

We're also going to be travelling via Portsmouth in January. 

The C&CC site at Emsworth is unfortunately closed. Can anyone suggest an alternative? Not sure how to find Port Solent in the MHF database. We'll have a trailer with us so parking would have to have large spaces.

Thanks 

Jan


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

We have used the Rookesbury CC site a couple of times, they are set up for receiving 'ferry people', with a field with easy access on and off if you have early/late departure/arrival, about 20 mins from the port. 
We used it a couple of months ago on our way to Santander


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

bozzer said:


> Not sure how to find Port Solent in the MHF database. We'll have a trailer with us so parking would have to have large spaces.


Port Solent entry:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=4202

If you look at the Street View video of it from this entry you'll be able to make up your mind about space. I don't think you will have problems however.

We're working on a " worst case scenario" for January ( ie like last Jan at the same time!) with heavy snow and traffic disruption. Hence we are going to stay at the port overnight, preferably as close to the boarding ramp as we can manage.

G


----------



## jb6981 (Jan 8, 2006)

We came over to Spain in October; Portsmouth/Santander.

Can confirm that you can park on the docks after 10pm, we were still asleep at 9 am, they knocked us up as the boat was ready to load and we were blocking one of the departure lanes.


----------



## 90joe (Jun 7, 2008)

The Bold Forester 18th Century Pub.
Forester Rd, Soberton Heath, Hampshire, SO32 3QG.

Just off the A32.
Ideal for exploring Portsmouth, Southampton and surrounding areas.
Ideal as stop off for Portsmouth ferries.
Large car park.
Buy a pint (or two) stay the night. Pub has Restaurant and on a Wednesday night it has a fish & chip van in the car park and you can take your purchases into the pub to enjoy with your pint.

Turn up or phone Jim the landlord on 01329833276.


----------

